
Ask HN: What's going to be the next big thing? - livus
We have seen the emergence and potential disruption of VR, Autonomous cars and extensive research being done in Artificial Intelligence, Machine Learning, Data Mining et al in the past few years.<p>What according to you would be the next disruptive technology which is currently not popular?<p>Better programming languages? Quantum computing?
======
code777777
There are a lot of really interesting things happening in BI. First, many
accounting and some business grads are now coming with database knowledge.

They're able to gain insights from data that the older generations in this
space didn't have the skills to do.

Way more interesting to me are advances like Amazon's QuickSight [1] which is
geared towards business data. You can just upload stuff (CSVs, ERP databases,
etc.) and, perhaps, gain some insights. As they build intelligence around
similar business data sets it should improve over time.

Next big thing, perhaps not. But definitely something to keep an eye on, at
least in my space.

[1] [https://aws.amazon.com/quicksight/](https://aws.amazon.com/quicksight/)

~~~
edwinnathaniel
Pardon for plug in another product...

SAP Cloud for Analytics [0] (tutorials/how the software works is available for
free @ YouTube[1]).

What sets SAP C4A apart from the competitor is a product/vertical app built
on-top of SAP C4A platform: Digital Boardroom [2] (pics behind the guy is from
production software) where the execs can see the company performance
(Financials, Perf, or other metrics) Actual and Forecast in real-time. Better
predictive capabilities are in development (Predictive Analytics).

Have to agree with parent, BI is beginning to heat up (again). I'm noticing a
sense of new excitement from the customers or potential customers that we
approached...

[0] [http://discover.sap.com/cloudforanalytics/en-
us/index.html](http://discover.sap.com/cloudforanalytics/en-us/index.html)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RoDMhydu4U&list=PLs5htBIwER...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RoDMhydu4U&list=PLs5htBIwERYWSixKSqQHzndop33aBCz1U)

[2] [http://technology.inquirer.net/46423/sap-to-release-the-
sap-...](http://technology.inquirer.net/46423/sap-to-release-the-sap-digital-
boardroom)

------
jotux
Embedded processors are reaching < 30uA/MHz operation and useful sleep modes
in the hundreds of nanoamps. Super capacitor/battery density, and energy
harvesting continues to improve.

I think we're incredibly close to battery-less consumer electronics.

------
growthcommunity
IoT technologies will disrupt most major industries. It's like 1995 right now
for IoT and businesses are wondering if they ought to have a website.

As more operations and products come online, data platforms will become
standardized. The skills gap will be bridged, through AI / Machine Learning
and more data-literacy educational training.

I actually expect mobile device sales to slow down as the number of connected
devices per person grows. We won't need to always carry fragile expensive lil'
phones anymore -- we will be able to communicate, connect, work with
information, and engage with applications in new unexpected ways.

"Experience Design" and "Data Management" training will be necessary...

~~~
miguelrochefort
Who will standardize it?

Nobody seems to have a clue how to standardize.

~~~
milkytron
Alphabet/Google is making an attempt with Nest. There is an entire "Nest works
with" page that shows a variety of different IoT devices that use Nest as sort
of a base station I believe. I would link the page but I'm on mobile. Not
saying this will be the standard, but it seems like Nest is taking a shot at
it.

------
joeclark77
3D printing, when it becomes possible to make things a little more
sophisticated than a few plastic shapes. For example, imagine if you could set
up a robotic wood shop in your garage, using ordinary tools, and you could
download a piece of furniture. I think there'd be some very interesting
business models that would come out of something like that. Perhaps you're
buying the furniture, or perhaps you're selling it to your neighbors as a
franchiser for some kind of virtual IKEA in the cloud. Metal shops and other
kinds of fabrication, similarly, would be great.

------
thenomad
Look for something which is an unexpected interaction of recently-developed or
recently-reduced-in-price technologies.

My go-to example would be the intersection of brushless motors and cheap IMUs
from phones making the drone revolution possible.

------
phkahler
Spoken language interfaces. My 10 year old uses the voice input on her Android
phone all the time. "What's the weather today?" "What's the weather tomorrow
in Lexington?" "Set an alarm for 6:00am." Some of those just bring up a web
page, but talking back would be great.

I've seen the notion of electronic assistant as an obvious next thing for some
time. "Bring up that pdf file I was reading yesterday."

I wish the Sync interface on my car was more conversational than it is - it's
much like a verbal menu today.

------
max_
CRISPR/CAS9
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CRISPR](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CRISPR)
is something that will revolutionise everything including computing. I thing
Genes & DNA will be used for computing instead of traditional processing
hardware

------
yolesaber
Teledildonics

------
miguelrochefort
I think we'll see a new interface for AI.

There is no way we will keep communicating with AI through text or speech.

A new communication paradigm will be the next big thing.

------
debacle
Realtime bioinformatics from mobile dongles that are actually useful to the
general population.

------
daveloyall
Machine learning/AI isn't done getting popular yet.

------
Mz
AI that raises our intelligence. AKA better video games.

